# Lekarze > Forum okulistyczne >  Astygmatyzm i zmiana okularów - czy moja wada się pogłębiła?

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam

Jestem dzisiaj po wizycie u okulisty i męczy mnie kilka kwestii. Noszę okulary całe życie i nigdy wcześniej nie usłyszałam, że mam astygmatyzm. Dopiero w 2012 roku pani doktor wpisała w karcie "mały astygmatyzm oka lewego" . Wówczas miałam okulary 0,5 na lewe oko i na oko prawe 0 i tak nosiłam okulary przez wiele lat. 
W ubiegłym roku trafiłam do innej lekarki, bo tamta nie miała kontraktu z NFZ no i u tej drugiej wyszło mi coś innego, ale wiem że wzrok mi się pogorszył. No i zapisano mi okulary OP (do dali) 0.25 -0.25 oś 160 OL 0,5 1,0 oś 130.

A teraz znowu trafiłam na innego lekarza i przepisał mi inne okulary i wygląda to tak OP 1,0 -0,5 oś 160 OL 2,5 -0,5 oś 50.


Zastanawiam się bo zgłupiałam czy wzrok mi się pogorszył czy po prostu źle miałam zapisywane okulary? Jaka to wada wzroku znaczy się ile dioptrii?? Lekarz powiedział, że mam potężną wadę w lewym oku. Nic z tego nie rozumiem. Może mi to ktoś wytłumaczyć.

----------

